# Excalibur Racing Style Go Kart



## nedisared (Jan 1, 2021)

So cool


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Gorgeous build and attention to detail. The only thing missing is chain guards -- I remember reading about land speed record attempts as a kid and the graphic image has stuck in my head to this day of one of the guys getting decapitated by the car's drive chain. Chains do snap, especially given the shock torque loads an electric motor can produce on the driveline, and you do have a kilowatt doing the slinging.

That said, it's so beauty that I would love to see plans and a spreadsheet of parts & sources, but I know that's asking a lot.


----------

